# Corn help!!! Corn?!?



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey, I have heard that corn is bad,good, ok, and dunno. Well, what is it? Is it bad?

What is a good think to give them? Anytime?

So please help me!


Thanks,

David


(Corn, Corn.......?!?!?!? Corn?!? Corn!)


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have, but I didn't get much, I'll look again!

Peace out!!!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

After scan reading, it seems it not good. So that means, what should I give them?

Pellets, seed?


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Theres an old saying in pigeon racing "corn and gas are what win races" I feed a lot of corn I win a lot of races I give my birds about 60% corn more when its cold its the first thing my birds pick out of the mix they like it I belive its good for them I dont feed popcorn though


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello, Corn is ok, as long as it`s not cracked corn. Cracked corn can cut the birds inner mouth or throat and cause canker. There kinda big for them but corn has lots of protein pigeons need, especialy in winter. Good luck, Pat


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

So, whole corn is best in winter. (now) and what in spring/summer/fall?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

WHEN I FIRST READ A POST ABOUT CORN. THE WILD BIRDS ATE IT SO WHY NOT.I GAVE KIPPY POPCORN (NO SALT/NO BUTTER). SHE JUST THREW IT AROUND. I NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THE CORN KERNELS. I LAUGH EVERYTIME I SEE A POST ABOUT CORN.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

But, that doesn't help!

.......Tears.........

Why?
Why?

Just kidding.

I don't know, what to do.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Corn is good for them --- it is MUCH harder to find "no corn" mixes (and more expensive) than it is to find mixes WITH corn.

All the flyers I know, unless they feed straight pellets (another option) feed mixes with corn, year round


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

arty,

Thanks for the summary!

Ok, so, I'm gona change feed. To whole corn. One thing is, is it ok, too give them just whole corn then, all the time?

Thanks


----------



## Dad Heykoop (Jan 18, 2004)

Pigeons need grit to properly grind seeds in their crops. That grit is harder and often sharper than cracked corn. The notion that cracked corn will scratch their inner mouth and throat and cause canker is baloney. The main knock against cracked corn is spoilage which can make your birds sick. That is bad enough. When I make their mix in the future I will make sure I give them whole kernals. My chickens and ducks will be more than happy to finish off the cracked corn.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

So what should I mix to give them?

like

corn/little
sunflower/alot

??????????

I dunno


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi

There are at least three good reasons to buy the seed mixture by the 50 pound bag: 1) it is only about $13/bag, 2) the nutritional mix will be in known and generally accepted proportions, and 3) it might be hard to get all the ingredients to do it yourself correctly. A ballpark guideline is 11-17% protein and 4-11% fat. Possible items, but not all of the possible items in the mixes are Popcorn (not popped), Trapper peas, R/C Wheat, Maple Peas, Buffalo Peas, Safflower seeds, Austrian Peas, Oat Groats, vetch, Paddy Rice, Small Yellow Corn, R/C Red and White Milo, Red Prosso Millet, Flax Seed, Malt Barley, Common Lentils, Buckwheat, Small Black Oil Sunflower, and a very few peanuts (raw/unsalted). Others will add more possibilities. Corn is a small percentage of these mixes and you should definitely not give them a majority of corn even if you live in the Arctic. 

Besides this they need greens and an avian vitamin everyday. People in this forum like Prime which goes in the water. When they get around nine months old they will start to show an interest in a good multi-element grit. You can offer it to them now and they will play with it a bit until later. 

Once you get these basics down, other things people use are various forms of garlic, brewers yeast, various oils, various teas, Apple Cider Vinegar, electrolytes, bits of animal protein, good soil/clay and other supplements. People do all these things in good faith just like they do similar things in their own program. They don't really know what is happening in the body (their's or their bird's)--they just have faith based on anecdotal experiential evidence, blind bias, historical habits and hopefully some sound science thrown in for luck (some folk in the parks swear by bread). If all this is daunting, you may try various formulations of pellets made for pigeons. This can cover most bases but the various processes used to make the pellets use high heat which is a no no in my book since many of the best nutrients perish at temperature.

(While we are at it, most people medicate for canker and worms, some vaccinate for pox and PMV depending on the frequency in your area, and others over-medicate.)

The best diet is actually the one the birds have spent millions of years developing, being descendants of dinosaurs. In the last 10,000 years pigeons have been associating with humans, but this is a micro-second in evolutionary time--so there can be no genetic adjustment for changes to their diets that humans have introduced. The fact that pigeons thrive on all the detritous they eat off the streets of the Fast Food Nation is a testament to their incredible flexibility and their equally incredible immuno systems. Unless I could absolutely duplicate the genetically specified diet of a pigeon, I wouldn't take any credit for knowing what's best for them; the credit goes to the birds.

You will find the seed mix when you find someone from a local homer racing club. You can get supplements and medications on-line from Jedds, Siegel, The Australian Pigeon Company, Global Pigeon Supplies, or Foy (however Charles Foy wrote the book "Pigeons for Fun and Profit" which includes how to make money raising pigeons for the meat market--just so you know).


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

okay, that foys "pigeons for fun and profit" and the meat market just freaked me out. 
now i need to find somewhere else to shop.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I think I'll something called "Pigeon Food"

Thanks










Pigeons, pogeons, pigeons!!!!


----------



## philocrates (Mar 23, 2004)

Can I get an icon with a shaking head?

All I can tell you is my pigeons HATE, I repeat HATE HATE HATE, corn. How do I know? One of the foods we use is high in corn. [it is the we forgot to order your usual type of corn sorry bag] I don't get out of the room before they are throwing it on the floor cooing like crazy. Mad, angry, upset.

I spend the day in with the vac to take care of the corn. When I buy the food low in corn [but high in peas and others like that] well.. now that is a different story. Everyone dives for it when the new bag comes in. I barely pick up seeds at all.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

O, so they like peas........

Corn and pea mix, good idea!!!

Thanks!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

I think we are, are we?????????


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

My birds don't like corn very much, they will eat it though if they are stuck on the nest with just corn left in the little dish near them.

But I know pigeons don't hate corn because the ferals will eat it and some who I rescue and bring in will eat it.

Milo though is still a favourite among all my birds.

Try to get a good balanced seed mix, not too many peas because they will get too much protein which is not good, barley, wheat, milo, buckwheat, some safflower, oats and other seeds are good along with some white peas, green peas, maple peas and some whole corn (never cracked corn!)

Mary


----------



## david j bourgoin (Mar 14, 2004)

the warmer it gets the less whole corn to use. always have some amount of whole corn in your feed. pigeons will survive just fine on corn and wheat and alittle milo if you can get it. if you dont race you sure dont need expensive feed. because alot of pigeons wont eat peas and barly and such. ive had pigeons for over 50 years and use to sell feed, so i know what iam talking about. good luck with your birds. the smaller the corn the better


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary!

I wonder if your babies just don't need it because they are inside in a warm place. Pigeons in outside conditions will eat it cause they need the extra fat to stay warm. They need the extra fuel. That is why your ferals outside eat it. 

That is why my birds prefer corn in winter, less in spring and none in the hot Florida summer. 

Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Treesa,

That could be very true








My birds are very picky but when there is nothing left in the little dish near the nest except corn they will eat it.. 

I give my ferals most of the corn from Dotty and Pearl, I save it for a cold day and they just love it.. So Glad I can make use of it, I pick up all the little corns that get stuck in the corners of my room to collect and give to the ferals, not a single one goes to waste.. 

Mary


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, I've changed it froma ll corn, to a mix................I think he like sit!!


----------



## philocrates (Mar 23, 2004)

If you have an Agway [I am in PA USA] what we use is their breeding food. My guys hate the maintence [corn LOTS of corn] and the performance [more corn] Lots of peas, chickpeas and the like in breeding. 

It beats getting nailed by flying corn an angry pigeon is throwing at you.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 26, 2004)

I feed my pigeons daily 14 with popcorns. this means 14% of protein and they also have little popcorns. i found this to be more favorable for my pigeons.


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

My two cents.. and my experience is with ferals. I get my 50 pound bags of corn for $6 and the pigeons love it. Once, I didn't have time to go to the farm where I always get it and went to a feed store.
The pigeons wouldn't touch it. ???
I called the feed store and with some tender "pushing" I fould out that the corn they sold was genetically modified.
When I got my farm corn & put it out, the pigeons dove in. However, they again left what I presume was the modified corn. I ended up raking it up & composting it.
Food.... for thought.

Julianne


----------

